# Easiest Helm Station from Scratch Tutorial!



## debergeracdesign (Sep 27, 2016)

Curious on how a helm station is made for Yacht Captains? Check out my latest video on rebuilding one for Polly! If you have any questions or comments, please feel free to write away! Dont forget to subscribe!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

In modern boats/yachts the helm station does not have much to do with wood working.

I did rework the station on my Pursuit with Iroko panels and it did look good.

George


----------

